# Sunday's Show and Tell ...11/7/21



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hope all are well and have found a turkey cheap.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 7, 2021)

I Made these mud flaps out of an old leather briefcase and some horse harness bling bits (b-dazel) I have 5K of them.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 7, 2021)

I spent some time in the shop this week finishing a few projects that have been slowly taking shape. 
First is a Huseby ladies timber frame found as a frame / fork and rebuilt to period accuracy. 
The other is a Fowler double diamond tandem equipped with D&J racing hardware - I have been trying to find an extra narrow stem that suited the stance of the original to fit in the proprietary Thor headset coupling (who has seen that before?) 
With regards to @New Mexico Brant this Fowler is finally ready to see the light of day again - Some of you may recall this tandem from a long-stagnant thread, nice to see Humpty Dumpty back together again.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 7, 2021)

Happy Sunday CABERs!

I picked up this old air pump at the Thrift Store. Stamped Racine WI on the bottom...













Also this black Schwinn badge off of Ebay...





And finally, this black1980 Schwinn Cruiser coaster,









A couple neat things about this one...

The serial stamping is upside down on the head tube, a factory mess-up that I think makes my bike unique...












and finally, the build date code on the head badge places the build on my Birthday! How cool is that?





Happy Sunday, Yall! 😎


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 7, 2021)

oh yeah...
I got this bottle for my wife...


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 7, 2021)

Found some junk in the barn I don't think I need anymore.


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2021)

Always try finding old things....$2 at flea  market......



..


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2021)

More junk.lol.....Old railroad lantern



...


----------



## vincev (Nov 7, 2021)

On



e more thing.......


----------



## Wheeler (Nov 7, 2021)

I acquired this Delta Dominator hornlight this week after all pertinent information was garnered from theCabe Archives.






 I've given it a wash, cleaned up the corroded battery tray and replaced the switch with one on hand.







 I'll now be asking for help to locate a bottom mounting bracket or decent alternative. Thank you.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Nov 7, 2021)

Found this huge cardboard 57 Chevy sign. Going to frame to preserve.
Sweet…
Smooth….
Sassy………


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 7, 2021)

I found some some old toy cars this week on the interwebb


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 7, 2021)

Very nice Delta fame / handlebar mount
Horn light  switch/ button


----------



## Hastings (Nov 7, 2021)

Picked up this mint, double sided light up Genesee sign for the collection. Definitely a nice upgrade No cracks either side!  
Unfortunately I had to say goodbye to my uncle this week.he had heart problems his whole life had a random heart attack last week at 50 years young. I saw him a lot, especially during the last five years..for that I am grateful. Here’s a picture of him in mid 80s.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 7, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Picked up this mint, double sided light up Genesee sign for the collection. Definitely a nice upgrade No cracks either side!
> Unfortunately I had to say goodbye to my uncle this week.he had heart problems his whole life had a random heart attack last week at 50 years young. I saw him a lot, especially during the last five years..for that I am grateful. Here’s a picture of him in mid 80s.
> 
> View attachment 1508525
> ...



My condolences on your Uncle.

Cool Genny sign!


----------



## Billythekid (Nov 7, 2021)

Death is always a bummer prayers for your uncle

 well I’m happy to say I got a Indian this week needs some stuff but don’t they all I’m happy to ad it to my collection I also got a amazing truing stand I’ve never seen before and I got this perfect picture of my newest baby boy and a 1920s colson tricycle it’s been a good week for me


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 7, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, only the good die young, my condolences. And that's a beautiful baby Billythekid.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 7, 2021)

I bought my wife a bike for her birthday. It’s an original paint 1949 Monark Super Deluxe.


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 7, 2021)

Adding to my original paperwork for Silverkings!!!
Huge shout out to @Classicriders (Greg) for letting me be the next caretaker of this awesome piece of history! And a huge shout out to @New Mexico Brant for holding it and bringing it home to New Mexico!! 







Another shout out to @New Mexico Brant for feeding my paper addiction with these bad boys!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 7, 2021)

A huge thanks to @Phattiremike for passing this one along. I wanted it about five years ago when it first became available but already had deals working and couldn’t swing it at the time. Already gave it a check ride and this will be the bike I ride next weekend for our North Augusta ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 7, 2021)

I found two kodak darkroom 6" diameter lamp housings at a thrift store for 1.99$ a piece

Whats neat about them, is the filters can be removed and can accept just a standard bulb. I picked them up because I thought the housings may look neat in the right light fixture once converted to led or used with a edison bulb, they can even be hung as pendants from a ceiling fixture.










I thought they could look cool if I can find the right application to use them. Maybe will be used as pendents above the kitchen sink.


----------



## Giraffe Rider (Nov 7, 2021)

I’ve been assembling the 1936 Diamond T. 
Getting her ready to sell so I can buy more bikes!


----------



## stezell (Nov 7, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Picked up this mint, double sided light up Genesee sign for the collection. Definitely a nice upgrade No cracks either side!
> Unfortunately I had to say goodbye to my uncle this week.he had heart problems his whole life had a random heart attack last week at 50 years young. I saw him a lot, especially during the last five years..for that I am grateful. Here’s a picture of him in mid 80s.
> 
> View attachment 1508525
> ...



Hastings sorry to hear about your uncle, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. 
Sean


----------



## Barto (Nov 7, 2021)

Went to a Train show and scored a few cool items!!!  Paid 5 bucks for the lead farm animals, very loved condition but will use them on my Train display!!
Got this 1936 Buck Rogers Squirt gun a little while ago and wanted to show it off again!


----------



## nightrider (Nov 7, 2021)

Picked up a "Speed" badge for my 36 double bar.
And I won this belt buckle and some cash/prizes for first place on a front end loader at the Tennessee public works heavy equipment rodeo.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2021)

Hastings said:


> Picked up this mint, double sided light up Genesee sign for the collection. Definitely a nice upgrade No cracks either side!
> Unfortunately I had to say goodbye to my uncle this week.he had heart problems his whole life had a random heart attack last week at 50 years young. I saw him a lot, especially during the last five years..for that I am grateful. Here’s a picture of him in mid 80s.
> 
> View attachment 1508525
> ...



So sorry for you loss.
Anyone that sports a boombox must have been cool


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 7, 2021)

I added to my banana seat collection. I love the boxy  style and the color on this one is stellar. I also got this much needed bearing storage from @kirk thomas unfortunately it was already full haha.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 7, 2021)

Some sweet smalls came my way:


----------



## higgens (Nov 7, 2021)

Stuff from the cyclone coasters swap today


----------



## Kramai88 (Nov 7, 2021)

I picked up a few things this week. 57 Jaguar, some HD reproduction parts, stingray seat, schwinn tank and some other stuff.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 7, 2021)

Got a Schwinn topper that goes well with the Reflector!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 7, 2021)

Picked up these two great bikes today...Bought from an old car/bike collector...Bikes have been in storage for 20 years...Very happy.

1937 (D4) Westfield built Elgin











1938 (E6) Westfield built Bengal.










Plus a Persons No. 219 reflector and a Franco battery tube w/clips...





Great Sunday!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 7, 2021)

A gently used B66 saddle.


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 7, 2021)

Today license plates find


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 7, 2021)

Got these free. Saved from the bin. Looking forward to fixin and then giving. Transforming rust to riding.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 7, 2021)

'46 Excelsior.......in storage and only ridden once in the last 16 years.....pictures do not do it justice as it is very, very nice in person!.....


----------



## Bazil4696 (Nov 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I added to my banana seat collection. I love the boxy  style and the color on this one is stellar. I also got this much needed bearing storage from @kirk thomas unfortunately it was already full haha.
> 
> View attachment 1508909
> 
> ...



Well, I never visited Bob's bikes, but I've had a few good meals on Pine in the Falls.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Billythekid said:


> Death is always a bummer prayers for your uncle
> 
> well I’m happy to say I got a Indian this week needs some stuff but don’t they all I’m happy to ad it to my collection I also got a amazing truing stand I’ve never seen before and I got this perfect picture of my newest baby boy and a 1920s colson tricycle it’s been a good week for me
> 
> ...



Like Dave told ya in the tricycle thread the Colson is ‘40s. Badge, seat, and pedals are different than the ‘20s models. V/r Shawn


----------

